# Mini Terrarium - Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

This is my Mini Terrarium - Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'.
My 1st little work. Still a long way to improve. Thanks










More picture can be view from HERE


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice Emersed growth!!! I really like it, can't wait to see the moss fill in some, it could be pretty cool. :-D what are the dimensions on the container?


----------



## atanumondal (Feb 12, 2007)

How should I adapt an anubias into emersed growth ?? Even if I am trying to keep the container closed, the leaves seems to dry off. Do you spray the leaves with water. If yes.. how often ?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nope. it enclose. and i did not place it directly under light. try to ensure there is high humidity.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

i not sure of dimension, i did not measure but it small as you can see from picture.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice!

May i ask about what the substrate is?


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks like AS Amazonia.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Update.


----------

